# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Sa kushtojne dental implants ne Tirane

## oidel

Sa kushton nje dental implant ne Tirane. 

flmndrt

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Sa kushton nje dental implant ne Tirane. 
> 
> flmndrt


Mund te te kushtoje aq shtrenjte sa do ishe penduar 1000 mije here. Ne Shqiperi e shumta qe mund te besh eshte ti besh pastrim gojes nga gurrezat. Te tjerat beji diku ne Amerike ku je, ose ne ndonje vend tjeter me mjekesi me serioze se Shqiperia.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kusheriri im u diplomua per stomatologji te niversiteti* Zoja e Keshillit te Mire (Nostra Signora del Buon Consiglio*.
Eshte universitet Italian.Lendet e fundit e dha tre here ne provim se nuk arrinte ta merrte,ishte Protezat dhe Implantet.Si profesor kishte nje Prof.Doc. 75 vjec italian,shef katedre ne shkolle,pasanik i madh.Nder me te miret ne Itali per implante,per te mos thene me i miri(jo per mburrje).Kishte vet rrjet klinikash me duket,dhe kishte botuar 4 libra per implante vetem ky.Qe te dal ne thelb,nje element me perberje titani,kushtonte 600 apo 700 Euro.Eshte shtrenjte.Mendoje dy here per implant se ti shkund xhepat.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Alberto Barlattani* e paska emrin biri i botes.



http://www.cierredata.it/barlattani/ita/default.html

----------


## oidel

shume faleminderit te gjitheve per infon.

----------


## Jackie

Nqf se ke pashaporte qe leviz kollaj me mire t'sugjeroj polonine ose sllovakine. Ktu ne shqiperi eshte goxha shtrenjt.

----------


## oidel

Hevalla B. Jack. appreciate it.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Mund te te kushtoje aq shtrenjte sa do ishe penduar 1000 mije here. Ne Shqiperi e shumta qe mund te besh eshte ti besh pastrim gojes nga gurrezat. Te tjerat beji diku ne Amerike ku je, ose ne ndonje vend tjeter me mjekesi me serioze se Shqiperia.


Të lutem mos fol kot. E para në Shqipëri ke dhjetra klinika serioze dentare me stomatolog serioz dhe me eksperiencë. S'do i bësh dhëmbet në shtet po te privati, dhe privati është privat. E dyta, çmimet janë shumë të lira me vendet e Europës P. ose me rajonin, s'mund të jap krahasime për çmimet por shumë emigrantë më kanë thënë që këtu është shumë lirë dhe mjaft cilësor si shërbim. Gjithë emigrantët që vijnë në verë vijnë e bejnë dhëmbët, ata që i kanë me probleme të paktën lol.

Oidel, si çmim se di, por më lirë se ne USA, edhe klinika të mira ke plotë.

----------


## PINK

sa do te kushtojne ne usa ty Oidel, se emrin e paske te bukur kshu?
insuranca sa te mbulon ? se te shkosh deri ne shqiperi per dhembet, si nuk perton.lol

----------


## Elonaa

Ne usa nje implant kushton 5000$deri ne 10000$ varet se ne cfare gjendje ke kocken e nofulles.Inshurenca mbulon reth 2000$ te tjerat duhet ti vesh vet.Ose mund ta perdoresh dhjetor janar.dhe i mer reth 4000$ inshurences...
Leket e dentistit dhe te shkolles jane dy nga me te shtrenjtet qe njerzit tronditen kur i paguajn.Te tjerat jane pa problem.

Ne shqiperi sa kushton ??

----------


## oidel

Pink.....po te isha milioner do i beja ne Amerike. Per te bere rreth 8 implante dhe riparime te tjera ne goje mua me kane dhene ketu, dhe s'po ta egzaxheroj, nje estimate prej afro $90.000 (mije). Kur me dhane billin me dolen syte kallup. Une i thashe atyre te klinikes s'kam ardhur ketu te blej bildingun. Qesharake, po te mendosh se sa te shkundur jane amerikanet vete, e le me ne qyqaret rrefugjat.

----------


## oidel

Jack Watson....shume faleminderit. appreciate it.

----------


## Bamba

Ikni mer ne Shqiperi e maroni pune. Shume mire punojne, nuk keni per te mbetur te zhgenjyer dhe cmimet jane shume te mira. Kuptohet duhet dhe te dini te zgjidhni dentistin se ka edhe kasapa.




> Pink.....po te isha milioner do i beja ne Amerike. Per te bere rreth 8 implante dhe riparime te tjera ne goje mua me kane dhene ketu, dhe s'po ta egzaxheroj, nje estimate prej afro $90.000 (mije). Kur me dhane billin me dolen syte kallup. Une i thashe atyre te klinikes *s'kam ardhur ketu te blej bildingun*. Qesharake, po te mendosh se sa te shkundur jane amerikanet vete, e le me ne qyqaret rrefugjat.


 :pa dhembe:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Të lutem mos fol kot. E para në Shqipëri ke dhjetra klinika serioze dentare me stomatolog serioz dhe me eksperiencë. S'do i bësh dhëmbet në shtet po te privati, dhe privati është privat. E dyta, çmimet janë shumë të lira me vendet e Europës P. ose me rajonin, s'mund të jap krahasime për çmimet *por shumë emigrantë më kanë thënë që këtu është shumë lirë dhe mjaft cilësor si shërbim. Gjithë emigrantët që vijnë në verë vijnë e bejnë dhëmbët, ata që i kanë me probleme të paktën lol.
> 
> Oidel, si çmim se di, por më lirë se ne USA, edhe klinika të mira ke plotë.*


Kjo eshte totalisht e vertete.Mire kjo,po ka edhe nga ata qe vijne ne Shqiperi vetem per te bere dhembet.Nuk i bejne me implante si ky qe thua ti,po i bejne me proteza porcelani.Eshte shume lire kjo e fundit ne Shqiperi ne krahasim me vendet fqinje,Itali,Greqi.Me kane thene qe ne Itali te kerkojne deri ne 20 Euro vetem per te te kontrolluar gojen,pa e prekur fare dmth.Vetem sa te te thote ke 3 dhemballe te prishura psh.Dhe qe jane nder shtresat me te pasura Itali(stomatologet).

----------


## Jack Watson

Këto implant dentals mos janë ato që i qujmë ne këtu "dhëmbë me mbjellje"? Që montohen dhëmbët në nofull sikur të ishin me vida?  :perqeshje: 

Kjo kushtoka në Tiranë: 600-800 $ për dhëmbë. Ndërsa në Amerikë boka 10 K copa e dhëmbit lol. S'paska faj Oidel që i paskan dalë sytë kallup kur ka pa faturën. Mua do më kishin rënë përtokë.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Drit7

> Të lutem mos fol kot. E para në Shqipëri ke dhjetra klinika serioze dentare me stomatolog serioz dhe me eksperiencë. S'do i bësh dhëmbet në shtet po te privati, dhe privati është privat. E dyta, çmimet janë shumë të lira me vendet e Europës P. ose me rajonin, s'mund të jap krahasime për çmimet por shumë emigrantë më kanë thënë që këtu është shumë lirë dhe mjaft cilësor si shërbim. Gjithë emigrantët që vijnë në verë vijnë e bejnë dhëmbët, ata që i kanë me probleme të paktën lol.
> 
> Oidel, si çmim se di, por më lirë se ne USA, edhe klinika të mira ke plotë.


sa lek or shok e din apo vetem flet kot...po ta dish na thuj sa lek a dollar e euro bejn dhe pastaj i krahasojm ,po nuk e dite futu ke naj teme tjeter .lol

----------


## Jack Watson

> sa lek or shok e din apo vetem flet kot...po ta dish na thuj sa lek a dollar e euro bejn dhe pastaj i krahasojm ,po nuk e dite futu ke naj teme tjeter .lol


Ti paske nevojë dhe për okulist se qeke qorr lol.

----------


## Poeti

"mbjellja e dhëmbëve" ose si po i quan Drit7-dental implants? Në Kosovë kushtojnë prej 400-500 €

----------


## Elonaa

Vertet eshte shtrenjt ne amerik por cilesia eshte e garantuar.Nje shoqja ime i beri ne shqiperi dhembet ,mbushje te thjeshta.pas pese vjetesh .....pagoi 27000$qe i regulloi perseri, po ato dhembe.Se mbushjet e shqiptarit ishin te gjitha me difekte.Materiali qe perdornin shqiptaret, amerikanet kishin vite qe se perdornin me .Root channel i benin gjysmake shqiptaret.Nuk puonin ne te tre deget e rrenjes deri ne fund.kur shifje grafine befasoheshe se si shqiptari kishte punuar.....KJo i kishte bere tek  klinika me e mire  ne shqiperi..Ufo me duket...

----------


## PINK

Root channel? Ca eshte kjo Elona? lol

----------

